# Anyone Tumbling?



## waskey (Apr 22, 2011)

I am interested in getting a few bottles tumbled. I was wondering if I could find someone to do this. I will pay a fair and honest price. Thanks.


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 23, 2011)

Henry,

 Rick lease at the bottle club does tumbling. Talk to him at the next meeting. If you don't know who he is let me know and I will point him out.

 Chris


----------



## waskey (Apr 23, 2011)

Will do. Thanks Chris.


----------

